# Amazon 25% off 1TB drives



## JohnG (Jan 29, 2019)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/r.html?C=1C2BD5YQKTNDA&K=2ROEZRAFBPD9E&M=urn:rtn:msg:20190129143328eaaf089fe9a44ac0871540005500p0na&R=11BVYGE4905F7&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fsmile.amazon.com%2FSanDisk-SSD-PLUS-Internal-SDSSDA-1T00-G26%2Fdp%2FB07D998212%3Fref_%3Dpe_6927220_391560380_grep_deals_digest_pe_t&H=CLPET4E8ZW6U88XEDTA2L9LGUDYA&ref_=pe_6927220_391560380_grep_deals_digest_pe_t (SanDisk SSD PLUS 1TB Internal SSD)

Got this in my inbox -- $112.49


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 29, 2019)

When I ordered a Sandisk SSD from Amazon they kept sending me the flash cartridges. BTW look at the price for the 960.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> When I ordered a Sandisk SSD from Amazon they kept sending me the flash cartridges. BTW look at the price for the 960.



Yep. + ~$30. is likely worth it given handful of smaller EVO 850(s) in both Desktop PC(s).


----------

